
Ask HN: Where can one find examples of live webapps/products built without code? - trulykp
Asking for a research project.. I&#x27;m looking for a website that has a collection of products built without code. (or very minimal code!)
======
arkitaip
I don't have specific products but
[https://indiehackers.com](https://indiehackers.com) should have a couple of
these projects.

~~~
trulykp
Thank you -- will try that. I was wondering there's GOTTO be a way to figure
out which of the products on Product Hunt were built without code.

